# Off to Romania!!!



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So I will be gone until June 1st as of tomorrow! Spencer and I are going to one of my bridesmaid's wedding and then we will tour parts of Romania (including Transylvania and Dracula's castle ) with them. After that it's two days in Paris and then back home. Kubrick will be taken good care of by my sister, his Auntie, that adores him just as much as he adores her, so he'll have a lot of fun, I'm sure.

Also, I JUST finished this scarf/stole that I made for the bride today, and I'm so excited that I just wanted to share with you all. It's my first lace pattern ever so it's really not at all perfect, so be nice. 







I'll be posting until tomorrow and maybe I'll post if I can while I'm gone, but no promises! eace:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina, YAY! Crazy how fast time went by and now you're leaving already! Have lots of fun and take lots of pics for us. Oh and don't forget to take one of the Bride with her new fabulous stola! It's amazing, you did a great job! :hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Wow Lina, sounds like an amazing trip. What a beautiful stole. Lucky Bride!!! Have a great trip. Sounds like Kubrick is going to have a great time too.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The scarf is beautiful. Have a great time on your trip. We will all be sending telepathic hugs to Kubrick.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Have a wonderful trip. I'm sure the bride will love her scarf. It's beautiful. Sending Kubrick cyber hugs and kisses.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Beautiful Lina!! Have a great time, look forward to seeing some pictures when you return.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Have a great time!!!!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Carolina, have a wonderful time! I am sure Kubrick will enjoy his time with his Auntie, so you make sure to enjoy yourself too! I think the lace stole you made is gorgeous :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow Carolina - that stole/scarf is beautiful. I bet it took a lot of time. What a lucky girl you are to travel to such an exotic destination. I know how much your sister adores Kubrick, so they will have a great time during your trip. Enjoy and safe traveling.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lina that stole is gorgeous. Lace patterns are addictive in some crazy obscene s&m knitting way!  Looks like there is some mohair in the mix? 

Have a wonderful time. I'm so glad you can leave Kubrick with someone you trust, it will make the trip that much more enjoyable.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, all! I'm sure I'll have a wonderful time, as will Kubrick!

Amy, yes it's 70% Super Kid Mohair and 30% Silk. It feels like heaven.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

The stole sure looks perfect to me! Bon voyage and say hi to Dracula for me. 
Carole


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

WOW Lina, what a lucky person to get that stole!!! It's BEAUTIFUL!!! Hope you have a great time.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina,

The stole is just gorgeous, vey impressive for your first lace pattern. 
Have a great time on your vacation.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Lina,

The stole is gorgeous! Have a wonderful time - bring us back lots of pics, especially of Transylvania!

Arlene


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cool ! I'm sure you will have a great time in Romania. We'll miss your posts and the pics of Kubrick.  

LOVE the stole you made. It's stunning, Lina!! Wow. I'm so impressed. Great job. :whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Have a great trip, be sure to take lots of photos for us, and I am sure your friend will cherish her present!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Lina, Hope you have a wonderful trip!! 

The scarf you made is soooo beautiful!!! What a very special handmade gift! :clap2:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

The stole is beautiful! What a special talent you have! That's one lucky bride!
A trip to Romania sounds spectacular and I would love to see Count Dracula's Castle too. Please take lots of pictures to share with us!

Have a wonderful and safe trip!
Beverly


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Lina,

That is a beautiful present for the bride and I am sure she will cherish it forever. Hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Have a great trip, be safe and take lots of pics!!lane:hoto::wave:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Carolina, I am sure your friend will cherish the beautiful stole. Wish you a safe and enjoyable trip. It is so nice that Kubrick will be in loving hands of your sister.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a beautiful gift for the bride! You did an amazing job and I bet she'll treasure it forever! Have a safe trip!lane:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Lina, You must be traveling today; sorry I missed this thread in time to wish you safe travels! Have a fabulous time.

I LOVE the stole. I am a knitter so I know the hard work it took! It's simply beautiful!


----------

